# What belly button do you have?



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Innie or outtie? Or none?

Feel free to add a description.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Where is InfiniteBlaze at?

Man needs to know about this thread.


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)

innie with a kind of outie bit...


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have an innie


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Innie.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am an innie.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

I also have an innie.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Innie.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Innie


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Innie


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

And1 ellis said:


> innie with a kind of outie bit...


haha mines isn't an innie or outtie either.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Innie


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> Where is InfiniteBlaze at?
> 
> Man needs to know about this thread.


lol first thing I thought of.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze is foaming at the mouth right now.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

*Conclusive proof* that innies are the leading cause of social anxiety.

inb4 "correlation does not mean causation."


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Innie.

I hear outties are quite rare, as the poll is confirming.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Innie



Jollygoggles said:


> Where is InfiniteBlaze at?
> Man needs to know about this thread.


lol! :lol


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Innie.



Jollygoggles said:


> Where is InfiniteBlaze at?
> 
> Man needs to know about this thread.


Maybe we should let him know xD


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

2 people have none? :shock


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

innie


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


> *Conclusive proof* that innies are the leading cause of social anxiety.
> 
> inb4 "correlation does not mean causation."


correlation does not mean causation lolz


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> Where is InfiniteBlaze at?
> 
> Man needs to know about this thread.


Inb4 InfiniteBlaze!!

Innie, btw


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

blue the puppy said:


> 2 people have none? :shock


Adam and Eve? :troll


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

adam and eve have SA? woah.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Innie. 

My grandfather on my mom's side doesn't have one anymore (random). Something about some kind of surgery he had. Can't remember much cause I remember asking him when I was younger "Papa, why don't you have a belly button?" so it is possible for someone to not have one.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

blue the puppy said:


> 2 people have none? :shock





Luka92 said:


> Adam and Eve? :troll


It needs to be three.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


> *Conclusive proof* that innies are the leading cause of social anxiety.
> 
> inb4 "correlation does not mean causation."


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

Innie~


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Innie


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

innie


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Outie!
Mostly, anyway. Mine is kind of inbetween. It's like 80% outie, 20% innie. There should be an inbetweenie option!


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Innie

Outties are gross.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Mine's kinda both, if that makes any sense.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

innie all the way!!


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Innie.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Innie


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

In


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Innie


----------



## slappedass30 (Aug 2, 2012)

Innie...and the damn thing always get lint and stuff stuck in it really annoying


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Innie~


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Innie but I find outies cool... I don't get all the hate they get.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Innie. When I was a kid I used to think regularly, "THANK GOD I WAS BORN WITH AN INNIE!" But I think I'm okay with outies now, in case any of you are wondering.


----------

